# Freeze dried or dehydrated tomatos?



## edteach (Nov 14, 2016)

Looking to put some Tomatos away for long term storage. Freeze dried or dehydrated and were to buy them. I will be putting them in vacuum sealed mylar bags.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

never know anyone to dehydrate Tomatoes or Freeze dry them. They are a prefect food for canning and store well.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I grow my own but also store the Emergency Essentials tomato powder, which can last 25 years. https://beprepared.com/tomato-powder-large-can.html


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Dehydrated tomatoes are like potato chips.

I did a whole bunch once to put away and ended up eating every last one of them.

Some spices before dehydrating and ....yum.

They re hydrate wonderfully also.


----------



## edteach (Nov 14, 2016)

So will dehydrated Tomatos keep for 20 years if vacuum sealed?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

edteach said:


> So will dehydrated Tomatos keep for 20 years if vacuum sealed?


From what I've read, they last a year or two.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have dehydrated tomatoes. They taste incredible. Like a flavor explosion in your mouth. I don’t think they would last 20 years. I have never kept mine for more than 6 or 8 months.


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

We have dehydrated tomatoes and vacuum sealed them in canning jars the last several years. We used the "Super Sweet 100" variety. and cut in quarters or else they extremely large. We prefer using jars as to bags becasue in the bags they seem to stick together more. I know they last at least 2 years. We use in salads, stir fry on top of nachos etc. I have done slices but like the smaller ones better.


----------

